# Tivo Edge won't hold connection - Marriage in Jeopardy - Help



## Kevin M

Brand new Tivo Edge and won't hold wifi connection therefore no recordings, it's been this way right out of the box for last 10 days. I'm experienced with Wifi networking and this unit is sitting next to a ASUS ZenWifi XT node, I have tried both 2.4 ghz channels and 5 ghz channels. I do not use "smart connect" and my networks are split between the channels.

Once it connects and downloads, it holds for about 4 - 6 hours and fails regardless of Wifi Channels ? I really hope I can get some help on this and WOW - so disappointed in Tivo customer service and no help. What happen to them over the last few years ? Well thats another topic...

Any ideas ? Is this a common problem ? Thanks !


----------



## kpeters59

Around these parts, we like wires.

An internet connection should not be required for TV.

If your Edge is next to a Node, why not plug it in?

-KP


----------



## Kevin M

kpeters59 said:


> Around these parts, we like wires.
> 
> An internet connection should not be required for TV.
> 
> If your Edge is next to a Node, why not plug it in?
> 
> -KP


That is my last resort, because the node may be moved but I have considered it. However, I just spent hard earned money for a product that does not work and would like to know if this is a known issue ? I see your a senior member, is this a known problem ? Also, I'm concerned with all the hard drive failures that i see about the bolt/edge on this forum but I'm committed now since I tossed my old unti in the trash  - thanks for your quick reply above.


----------



## kpeters59

WiFi is difficult to diagnose, because you can't 'see' it. So you never know what's really going on.

Are you trying to reliably Stream Netflix or Amazon so that you don't end up divorced? Wires are VERY cheap then, no matter how much it 'costs'. Or, 3rd down on my list is Powerline Ethernet. A 'pair' can be had for maybe $50.

Near as I can tell, the WiFi in the Edge is as good as any other device.

I know of no mass hard drive failures in Edge's.

-KP


----------



## rodlebod

I have the same problem. I lose WiFi every other day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman

Kevin M said:


> Brand new Tivo Edge and won't hold wifi connection therefore no recordings,


The Wi-Fi issue is concerning and needs to be fixed, obviously, but how is it affecting the EDGE's ability to record? Or is it that the device becomes unresponsive and laggy whenever the Wi-Fi drops?

And just to eliminate workarounds ... What model EDGE do you have, "for CABLE" or "for ANTENNA"? And a wired coax network connection (via MoCA) isn't possible?


----------



## rodlebod

It won’t download the guide data. I have cable version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59

If you're losing your connection "every other day" you ought to have 10 or 11 days worth of Guide Data...?

-KP


----------



## krkaufman

rodlebod said:


> I have cable version.


So then it must have a CableCARD installed and is wired via coax to a coax outlet.

Do you also have cable Internet service? If so, what model # modem are you using?

Depending on the network gear you're using, it's possible you could establish a wired network connection for the EDGE w/o any additional hardware, via the EDGE's built-in MoCA connectivity. However, if your cable gateway lacks a built-in MoCA/Ethernet bridge (a MoCA access point, effectively), any number of MoCA adapters are available that can provide the function. (see here)

Further, if you're not yet using MoCA, it can provide a wired network backhaul (where Ethernet isn't available) for wireless mesh satellite nodes to improve the overall mesh performance.

None of which is to say that the Wi-Fi issue shouldn't be addressed, and warrant return if not resolved before the 30-day window closes.


----------



## rodlebod

kpeters59 said:


> If you're losing your connection "every other day" you ought to have 10 or 11 days worth of Guide Data...?
> 
> -KP


True.


----------



## rodlebod

krkaufman said:


> So then it must have a CableCARD installed and is wired via coax to a coax outlet.
> 
> Do you also have cable Internet service? If so, what model # modem are you using?
> 
> Depending on the network gear you're using, it's possible you could establish a wired network connection for the EDGE w/o any additional hardware, via the EDGE's built-in MoCA connectivity. However, if your cable gateway lacks a built-in MoCA/Ethernet bridge (a MoCA access point, effectively), any number of MoCA adapters are available that can provide the function. (see here)
> 
> Further, if you're not yet using MoCA, it can provide a wired network backhaul (where Ethernet isn't available) for wireless mesh satellite nodes to improve the overall mesh performance.
> 
> None of which is to say that the Wi-Fi issue shouldn't be addressed, and warrant return if not resolved before the 30-day window closes.


I have tried and Xfi XB7 modem with and without pods. I just bought an ASUS WiFi router and it works much better. Still testing. I am not using MoCA and have the Comgast 1 gig plan.


----------



## krkaufman

rodlebod said:


> I have tried and Xfi XB7 modem with and without pods. I just bought an ASUS WiFi router and it works much better. Still testing. I am not using MoCA and have the Comgast 1 gig plan.


Ok, then you'd need to add a MoCA adapter at the modem/router location were you to want to get the BOLT a wired network connection. (>This recent thread< covers it.)


----------



## kpeters59

The XB7 has built-in MoCA...why not use it?

-KP


----------



## rodlebod

kpeters59 said:


> The XB7 has built-in MoCA...why not use it?
> 
> -KP


That's a good idea. I never dabbled with MoCA before. Will work if the XB7 is in bridge mode?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman

rodlebod said:


> That's a good idea. I never dabbled with MoCA before. Will work if the XB7 is in bridge mode?


No, only if the gateway is operating as a gateway.

The goal is bridging the *LAN* to your coax plant, and the LAN is only present within the XB7 gateway when it is operating in gateway mode. When in bridge mode, the XB7 is just a modem and is only converting the DOCSIS WAN connection to an Ethernet WAN connection -- there is no LAN presence.

The built-in MoCA bridge option was covered in the linked post...


krkaufman said:


> (>This recent thread< covers it.)


... but I assumed you'd have returned the (leased?) XB7, replaced with a purchased retail modem, when you shifted to using the ASUS router.


----------



## Kevin M

A couple things for me:

1) Never had an issue with my Roamio, so there is that - I buy a better unit 6 years later and have this issue with same Wifi setup.
2) I have a ASUS ZenWifi XT8 with a my own modem running Comcast - 230 MB down. Tivo Edge - Cable Edition. Not concerned about my Wifi setup because it's one of the best out there.
3) Run MOCA ? For me, no way .... I bought a Tivo Edge for a better experience not deal with that. I can run hard wire from ASUS node to Edge and may have to do that BUT shouldn't have to..

I posted here to see if others have this issue and I see one person does...I'm sure more do but they can't find this forum and wouldn't take the time to register to post here. Thanks roblebod, because there are others out there. Clearly, it's not a big enough issue to get the warranted attention on here, I was hoping someone on this forum actually works for TIVO and could at least tell me if they are hearing about from customers and are addressing it. I guess not...

If someone on these forums knows somebody who works for TIVO, can they let me know if there are others with Wifi connectivity issues and is it being addressed. Thank you for the help !


----------



## trip1eX

buy a streaming box. Problem solved.

You can even buy a Tivo one if you want.


----------



## krkaufman

Kevin M said:


> Clearly, it's not a big enough issue to get the warranted attention on here, I was hoping someone on this forum actually works for TIVO and could at least tell me if they are hearing about from customers and are addressing it. I guess not...
> 
> If someone on these forums knows somebody who works for TIVO, can they let me know if there are others with Wifi connectivity issues and is it being addressed. Thank you for the help !


Fewer owners and many of those using wired connections is going to lessen the exposure of this glitch.

If wanting TiVo's attention, you might try hitting @TiVoSupport on Twitter.

p.s. Seems like MoCA might be useful to improve the ZenWifi setup, especially if you could make fulll use of the latest Actiontec ECB7250 MoCA 2.5 adapters w/ 2.5 GigE NICs.


----------



## rodlebod

I think the issue is when the Edge drops its WiFi connection, it never tries to automatically reconnect. The same thing happens with my mother-in-law's Edge too.


----------



## Abbott25

I did have that problem, and it pissed me off, It would not Record one night, next morning Box said "TV SERVICE
Unavailable" What I did, was use only the 2.4ghz Wifi to My Netgear AX120. It has worked so far. But the Edge still has a problem if it will not auto renew to a Wifi Setup. also noticed that AV setting to "Dolby Digital" will not work right, I have to leave on PCM Only. EDGE to Yamaha RXA3070 to Sony XBR-900b. TV HDMI cables. with Dolby audio on There is bad Static a Screeching Sounds , when I Change to Different "LiveTV" Tuners , also Sound problem if you 30sec a Recording.


----------



## Kevin M

Well good to know I'm not crazy and Abbott 25 I did same thing, I have it figured out - that everytime my router reboots - 3 times a week - it won't reconnect. I connected my ethernet from the node to my Tivo today, so that will do it. But after this Tivo, another 5 years I hope they go out of business then it will force my wife to go to something like YouTube TV and be done with it. I have had them for 15 years, but after talking with their crappy customer service, this BS glitch and my dad bought one. Check this out..

His won't download the channel guide and he got better help from Comcast on other problems. He had to send Tivo his channel guide and they are going to manually enter the channels and he should be better in 7-10 days !! Are you kidding me ? Some poor shelp is going to manually enter the guide for Comcast channel lineup just for his account !! LOL Who does that ? LOL - shake my head...

I feel bad I told my dad to get this junk and mine....oh well...good luck....Black Friday Sale --- never again.


----------



## krkaufman

Kevin M said:


> Black Friday Sale --- never again.


Well within the 30-day return window.


----------



## mototex

Try reserving an IP address for the Tivo in your router. Had same problem, so far this seemed to fix it.


----------



## gary949

I have a new Edge that replaced my Bolt with bad hard drive. My house is wire for ethernet, with a Linksys router. The Edge about every other morning Tivo service unavailable. I unplug my router every night at bed time, it's something I do, just a security thing. I believe that this is the problem why I have a service unavailable problem. I adding this for historical recorders to keep track of Tivo problems. Going to call Tivo technical support next. I have two weeks left before I need to return my Bolt, but thinking about getting a new hard drive for the bolt and returning the Edge. Never had this problem with the bolt or my roamio.


----------



## rodlebod

I have determined that if you restart your router, tivo will not reconnect to WiFi on its own. This happens on both my Edges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekmski

My Tivo Edge has done this same thing since I got it. If router is rebooted, it'll never automatically reconnect. I am going to try reserving an IP address in my router for my Tivo Edge like mototex said and see if that works.


----------



## cabincp

I'm going to throw out another thing related to Edges and marriages. I got a reworked Edge from TiVo after my hard drive failed on a Bolt+. I had the Bolt and two networked Minis running for two years thanks to the folks here. Some had suggested I replace the hard drive rather than go to the Edge (pun intended). I wish I had. The Edge arrived on 2/4 after the call to Spectrum to register the new home for the cable card and a call to TiVo support, the Edge began functioning for my attached TV. However, the two minis on the network could not find the Edge and my wife was not happy. I spent an hour with TiVo on 2/5 unplugging, rebooting, menuing to the point of exhaustion only to be told that the Edge needed some new software and this would take a few days. To keep the wife happy, I got a DVR box from Spectrum. So add to the $99 exchange fee for the Edge $30 or so for the DVR rental and you've got yourself a real nice hard drive for the Bolt. But would it have been foolish to think the Bolt would have stayed on the network?

It has been 2 weeks and no response from TiVo except that they logged my Case as closed. I will pursue today.

I think this is the third thread that I posted this situation on and I have not received any speculation from you helpful people on this forum as to what the problem might be. I assume that TiVo has sent out a lot of Edges to folks who have Minis and I'm the one who needs a software fix?

Here is my humble troubleshooting observation. When trying to troubleshoot the network, I noticed a slight discrepancy in the MAC address listed for the Edge and the one listed for it on the network settings for MOCA link history on the minis. Just the last character was off: 94:8F:CF:96:34







0 vs 94:8f:cf:96:34:d2. I don't know if that means anything. [For some reason the text processor substitutes that green emoji everytime I type : followed by D. Please don't start on that problem until you solve my Edge!]


----------



## cabincp

A follow-up. TiVo did issue my software fix on or about 2/13, but I did not see their email that was supposed to tell me so. Just ended a successful TiVO support call. Unplug the Mini, reboot the Edge, force connection to TiVO twice, reboot the mini, force TiVO connection once, (I don't exactly recall) under network connection IP address select get automatically, verify and done! The last digit on the MAC address for the edge was still different on the various network status lists!


----------



## bnc

derekmski said:


> My Tivo Edge has done this same thing since I got it. If router is rebooted, it'll never automatically reconnect. I am going to try reserving an IP address in my router for my Tivo Edge like mototex said and see if that works.


I also have the problem where my Edge does not reconnect to my router via WiFI if I reboot the router, forcing me to go into settings and manually establish a connection. I tried reserving an IP address but that didnt help.


----------



## derekmski

I tried the IP reservation for my Tivo Edge and that didn't work for me either. I think this is a Tivo software bug that they are too lazy to fix. My solution since Moca and direct Ethernet to router is not an option is as follows. I have a Netgear EAX20 wifi range extender that has gigabit ethernet ports, I have it connected to only the 5ghz network on my Asus AX6000 router. The Wi-Fi extender is not broadcasting, it is literally only used for the Ethernet. I have my Tivo Edge plugged into that and zero issues, no more router reboot headaches. The range extender is smart enough to reconnect to my router after a reboot and the Tivo has no issues with the Ethernet connection coming back from the extender. So this is bypassing Tivo's crap software/wifi that's built in. Just wanted to post this as a solution that works for me. I would imagine if you have a mesh system with Ethernet on the node you could do something similar.


----------



## bnc

derekmski said:


> I tried the IP reservation for my Tivo Edge and that didn't work for me either. I think this is a Tivo software bug that they are too lazy to fix. My solution since Moca and direct Ethernet to router is not an option is as follows. I have a Netgear EAX20 wifi range extender that has gigabit ethernet ports, I have it connected to only the 5ghz network on my Asus AX6000 router. The Wi-Fi extender is not broadcasting, it is literally only used for the Ethernet. I have my Tivo Edge plugged into that and zero issues, no more router reboot headaches. The range extender is smart enough to reconnect to my router after a reboot and the Tivo has no issues with the Ethernet connection coming back from the extender. So this is bypassing Tivo's crap software/wifi that's built in. Just wanted to post this as a solution that works for me. I would imagine if you have a mesh system with Ethernet on the node you could do something similar.


I have a Netgear R7000P router so your solution does not apply to me ! Ugh . I have opened a ticket with Tivo support which is a very frustrating experience. So far the only suggestion from TiVo was to adjust WiFi security to allow WPA (WPA2 is default)
This suggestion didnt change anything. The problem remains , my Edge box doesnt reconnect to WiFi after a router reboot. All my other WiFi devices reconnect just fine


----------



## derekmski

It doesn't matter what router you have, just get a good extender that has an Ethernet jack on it. That's what you need for the Tivo.


----------



## bnc

derekmski said:


> It doesn't matter what router you have, just get a good extender that has an Ethernet jack on it. That's what you need for the Tivo.


Thanks for the clarification. My home setup is pretty simple and I don't really need an extender except for this one problem. If I have to , I can force a manual WiFi connection to my Edge box when needed. At this point I have no confidence that TiVo support will do anything to fix this.


----------



## derekmski

Tivo rarely fixes anything which is sad. Most service providers still have crappy DVRs that aren't worth the fees. I love the Tivo skip mode so that's why I'm dealing with the glitches.


----------



## DaveB673

Kevin M said:


> Well good to know I'm not crazy and Abbott 25 I did same thing, I have it figured out - that everytime my router reboots - 3 times a week - it won't reconnect. I connected my ethernet from the node to my Tivo today, so that will do it. But after this Tivo, another 5 years I hope they go out of business then it will force my wife to go to something like YouTube TV and be done with it. I have had them for 15 years, but after talking with their crappy customer service, this BS glitch and my dad bought one. Check this out..


Reading about your issue makes me wonder if you might be experiencing something like we were last year. But we would start dropping channels at the 3 or 4 day mark after a full system reboot, and a Cox software ping. Turns out if we keep a Contour 1 box plugged in, connected to the network, and power it up every couple of days that refreshes the signal connection. I don't know if that would help you or not. I know it has saved me lots of work, and keeps my wife from yelling at me 'cuz her channel doesn't come in!


----------



## rodlebod

I just got off the phone with Tivo support. He had me force a connection twice and restart. He pretty much said my wifi issue is normal and not a bug.


----------



## bnc

rodlebod said:


> I just got off the phone with Tivo support. He had me force a connection twice and restart. He pretty much said my wifi issue is normal and not a bug.


I have had a similar experience with TiVo phone support. They are not much help and seem to ignore the fact that my TiVo Bolt reconnects to WiFi just fine while the Edge does not. Both of my TiVo boxes are on the same home WiFi network.

Recently I have switched to using the TiVO Twitter support @TiVoSupport. This is a notable improvement over phone support, but the bottom line is no real progress. The last tweet they suggested a factory reset or an exchange for a new TiVo Edge box. I declined both offers.


----------



## EricNH

I have a similar intermittent issue:

- Tivo Edge
- using ethernet or Moca connection

The edge drops the network connection
- if you connect / disconnect Ethernet, or turn off, then on Moca
- Tivo will get an IP address from the router

- later the edge will be found back on the network
- streaming / minis work for a while
- later it will go back offline

- I cannot prove it, but when the tivo is recording, it is likely to go offline. When recording ends, it is likely to come back online - but I cannot say this is 100%
- this would suggest the disk drive or its power/heat are interacting with the network hw

- so things may work a little while, then they stop working
- when the stop working, you cannot ping the edge.
- other devices on same switch work fine and ping
- all mini's can be pinged, and can connect to tivo service


In my network, when using Ethernet, I have Apple TV and other devices on the same switch
- they all work - never fail

- I have changed cables, used same cables / ports as the working devices use - no changes.

No heat issues (all rooms are cool 72), Edge is 'in the open' not in cabinet or near other heat sources

All of my network (Tivos, and minis) have reserved IP addresses.

When edge 'goes offline' router shows it offline; Apple TV, computers, minis, all other devices work fine as far as ping and being able to connect to their services/internet.

I did not have these problems with my bolt.

I have replaced the edge from Tivo (another factory renewed unit) - same behavior

My view is the edge has a HW / chip bin problem that there are bad chips that appear to work, but don't work reliably.
- when you order replacements, they send you returned units that likely have the same problem
- their return process does not test the systems enough to see the network chip issue

Tivo customer for 20 years likely to 'never again'.


----------



## kcimming

What's MOST annoying to me about the dropped wi-fi connection is that basic functions like pause won't work after it can't connect for a while. My Edge has a lifetime subscription so it should not have to "phone home" every day to verify the subscription, yet here we are.

I'm using a $40 TP-Link AC750 Wireless Portable Nano Travel Router(TL-WR902AC) set up as a Wifi-to-Ethernet bridge to work around the Tivo wi-fi bugs. It has no problem reconnecting when the Internet connection drops out occasionally.

I've owned Tivos since Series 1. They used to "Just Work". It wasn't until I got to Roamio boxes that I even realized you could reboot them through the help menu. With Edge I have to reboot so often they should put a dedicated button on the remote or at least get rid of the "Thumbs down three times".


----------



## EricNH

So my update. Problem resolved (somewhat)

I still think it is a tivo problem, but replacing my google wifi network also resolved the problem.

I had multiple google wifi devices, some connected to each other via ethernet.

I expect that tivo hears the different parts of the mesh respond to broadcasts for arp at different times, and tivo decides to kick the network offline. I expect Tivo is trying so hard to detect networking that it gets hosed with some mesh configurations like Google wifi with ethernet backhaul.

Still not happy with Tivo that networking that works for everything else does not work for them. It is useless to get into the finger pointing between tivo and google - dumb and dumber


----------



## spittoon

same for me edge won't connect after rtr reboot, but roamio has never had a problem

_everything _in the whole house reconnects flawlessly except the edge

also have google nest wifi, if that's helpful

lifetime since series 1, Tivo four(4!) Tivos currently running, 3 reconnect instantly

deal with this, Tivo or this was my last purchase


----------



## crobjones2

spittoon said:


> deal with this, Tivo or this was my last purchase


i agree - i currently am dealing as well, but Tivo support has made this my last tivo purchase

I was able to get wifi working with the push of new firmware. but the MoCa/ ethernet connection is much more reliable (although the MoCa on the edge is finicky)


----------



## spittoon

well, i added an older google mesh router that has an Ethernet port and connected it to the Edge 

cost me almost $100, but now my wife is happy

i've spent more, with less acceptance, many times in 37 years


----------

